# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Χρόνια Πολλά!

## dti

Χρόνια Πολλά στο mojiro (Μιχάλης), στο stafan (Σταμάτης) και γενικά σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα!

----------


## andreas

Απο εδω και περα ολα τα χρονια πολλα να γραφονται σε αυτο το topic ωστε να μην γεμιζουμε το φορουμ! 

Χρονια πολλα  ::

----------


## ayis

Χρονιά πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και ειδικά στον *mixalis#1569* που είναι φαντάρος και περιμένει να απολυθεί και να επανέλθει με νέα link !

----------


## mojiro

> Χρονιά πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και ειδικά στον *mixalis#1569* που είναι φαντάρος και περιμένει να απολυθεί και να επανέλθει με νέα link !


χρονια μας πολλλλλααααα, και σε ποοοοοοοοολλλλλλλλα μας λινκ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Χρόνια σας πολλά

----------


## papashark

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Μιχάληδες (βάλτε και ATIA, ΜBJP), στους Σταμάτης, Σταματία, Μικαέλλα, Αγγελος, Αγγελική, Γαβριήλ, Ταξιάρχης και Σεραφείμ. Ακόμα χρόνια πολλά και στο συνεταιράκι μου που έχει γενέθλεια σήμερα.

----------


## Nya

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους..
Δεν θα ονοματίσω σε ποιούς για να μην έχουμε παράπονα οτι ξεχάσαμε κάποιους..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimitroula

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!!
Στον Mιχάλη... mojiro, msofos,mihalis (Να ζήσετε...!)
Στον/Στην Σταμάτη, Άγγελο,Αγγελική, Γαβρίλος,Ματίνα!!!
Άντε και του χρόνου,χεχε!  ::  
Πότε θα πέσει κέρασμα;;;

----------


## Nefalim

ευχομαι να τα εκατοστησετε τα λινκ και να σταματησετε το ταρατσομα (ζωη πανω στην ταρατσα)  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Xρόνια πολλά σε όλους που γιορτάζουνε

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Βαγγέληδες και τις Ευαγγελίες !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια πολλά στους Βαγγέληδες και τις Ευαγγελίες και *ΖΗΤΩ η 25 Μαρτίου !*

----------


## Vigor

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Μίλτο (katsaros_m)!  ::

----------


## ice

Χρονια πολλα !!!

----------


## dti

Γενέθλια; 

Τα πόσα ...links κλείνουμε;  ::  

Πολύχρονος!

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια πολλά στον Μίλτο για τήν γιορτή του σήμερα...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια πολλά στον katsaros_m !! Πάντα υγεία και χαρά για να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει όλα αυτά που απολαμβάνουμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι, άντε να ξαναρχίσουμε και τα katsaros_m feeders !!  ::  Να χαιρόμαστε και το νέο ανερχόμενο αίμα τον slapper από το παγκράτι, ετοιμοπόλεμος με wrap, grid, omni και 802.11b + 802.11a !! ...αλλά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους Μίλτους του δικτύου !!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Xρονια πολλα!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Eπίσης Χρόνια Πολλά για την γιορτή του στον nodas. 
Γιορτάζει και ο Επαμεινώνδας σήμερα.  ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Πριν εκπνεύσει η.. προθεσμία να υπενθυμίσω τους Γιώργηδες που γιορτάζουνε σήμερα (μεταξύ αυτών και η αφεντιά μου!)

Άντε, χρόνια μας πολλά!  ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

Χρονια Πολλά και καλά ρε παλικάρια!

----------


## acoul

Να χαιρόμαστε τους Γιώργηδες για χθες, vigor, gvaf, bds και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό... συμπληρώστε από κάτω  ::

----------


## dti

Είναι τόσοι που σίγουρα θα ξεχάσουμε κάποιους: ggeorgan, ggeorgee, grgs, vardas, george, rosered, ...
Χρόνια Πολλά & Καλά!

----------


## Billaros

Neuromancer = Γιωργαρος..

χρονια πολλα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα,
Παναγιώτες, Παναγιώτη, Μαρία, Μάριος, Δέσποινα και όποιοι άλλοι γιορτάζουν.

----------


## freenet

χρόνια πολλά παιδιά με υγεία.

----------


## spirosco

ln -sf http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=301174#301174

 ::

----------


## Vigor

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους Δημήτρηδες και Δημητρούλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.

Ας μην ξεχάσω τους machine22, Dimitris^^^, NQ, netsailor, Pater_familias, dimkasta, dimitriss και να τους ευχηθώ να έχουν ό,τι επιθυμούν.

----------


## ice

χρονια πολλα σε ολους

----------


## python

χρόνια πολλά


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

χρονια πολλά !

----------


## darkangel

_χρονια πολλά και καλά σε όλους τους Δημήτριδες και τις Δημητρες_  ::   ::

----------


## Mixos

Χρόνια Πολλάαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panste

χρονια πολλα σε ολους

----------


## nc

Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους γνωστούς και μη.

machine22, Dimitris^^^, NQ, netsailor, dimitriss, EOS, dimkasta κλπ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ορε Χρονια Πολλα σε ολα τα Λαμογια...  ::

----------


## robotech_

Ευχαριστούμε  ::  

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους συνονόματους.Ότι επιθυμούμε..!

----------


## sotirisk

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους παίδες  ::

----------


## tyson

Ευχαριστούμε!
Χρόνια πολλά και σε όλους τους Μήτσους!

----------


## maxfuels

Χρόνια πολλά στους Εορτάζοντες, με ΥΓΕΙΑ !

----------


## anka

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στους Μητσους και στις Μητσες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petrosb

χρονια πολλα και καλα και απο μενα  ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Χρόνια μας πολλά και καλά !!!! Να ζήσουμε να μας χαιρόμαστε !!!!

----------


## acoul

Να χαιρόμαστε τις Δήμητρες και τους Δημήτριδες !!!

----------


## Sam_GR

Να μας χαιρόμαστε.Χρόνια μας πολλά.

----------


## Nya

Χρόνια πολλά σε οσους γιορτάζουν!!!!

----------


## papako

Χρόνια πολλά και καλα links

----------


## DIMKATIO

Να μας χαιρόμαστε.Χρόνια μας πολλά.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

χρονια πολλα!!!

----------


## marius

Χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους  ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Χρόνια πολλά και στον kilota,virus, BladeWS, Macabre_Sunsets. Άντε και καλά μυαλά (λέμε τώρα  ::  )

----------


## vmanolis

Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα στους Δημήτρηδες-Δημητρούλες.  ::

----------


## dimitriss

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,

χρόνια πολλά και από μένα σε όλους και όλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.

----------


## dti

Χρόνια Πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε όλους κι όλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.
Πάνω απ΄όλα υγεία!

----------


## nOiz

χρονια πολλά κι από μένα στους εορτάζοντες (+γενεθλιάζοντες)  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εγώ wireless people  ::  
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους που γιορτάζουν  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εγώ με τη σερά μου

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους που γιορτάζουν

Κάθε ευτυχία και υγεία

Δημήτρης

----------


## darkangel

Xρόνια Πολλά και καλά Δαμιανέ!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Χρόνια πολλά Δαμιανέ ! Οτι επιθυμείς !

Χρόνια πολλά και σε ολους τους Αργυρηδες - Αργυρούλες.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Χρόνια πολλά Δαμιανέ και από μένα.

Επίσης χρόνια πολλά και στους argi, mpakle και σε όλους τους Αργύρηδες.

Και στον Κοσμά που επίσης γιορτάζει ....

----------


## alg0

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ CIRRUS K ΣΤΟΝ ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟ

----------


## antonisk7

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Δαμιανέ, χρόνια πολλά, ό,τι επιθυμείς !!!

Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!

----------


## minoas

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα.
πάνω από όλα υγεία και ότι επιθυμείτε

----------


## tripkaos

χρονια πολλα Δαμιανε!!!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Xρόνια Πολλά

----------


## liousis

Xρόνια πολλά Δαμιανέ...Να είσαι πάντα καλά.Χρόνια πολλά στους Αργύρηδες...!Να είσται πάντα καλά και εσείς.

----------


## Sam_GR

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες.

----------


## Nya

Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## vmanolis

Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α Π Ο Λ Λ Α . . .  στους εορτάζοντες .

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! 
Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία ...και καλά links και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!

----------


## xaotikos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια καλά !!

----------


## panste

Χρόνια πολλά στους Εορτάζοντες

----------


## nbaltas

χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα mr node #1

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## marius

Χρονια Πολλα  ::   ::

----------


## python

χρόνια πολλλλάαααα


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

όλοι μαζί στον Μο-χοίρο (μο-βόδι κλπ), χρόνια πολλά  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Χρονια Πολλά Μιχάλη ! 

Χρόνια πολλά και στον Michael Jackson .....  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους όσους γιορτάζουν και ότι επιθυμείτε παιδιά!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Χρόνια πολλά και να είστε πάντα καλά ! ! !

----------


## smarag

Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα στους εορτάζοντες.

----------


## mojiro

> όλοι μαζί στον Μο-χοίρο (μο-βόδι κλπ), χρόνια πολλά


xxxexexexexe ευχαριστω boys  ::  

χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους εορταζοντες που ειναι και πολλοι....

Σήμερα γιορτάζουν Μιχάλης, Αγγελος, Αγγελική, Γαβριήλ, Γαβριέλλα, Σεραφείμ, Ματίνα, Ταξιάρχης

και οι Σταματιδες νομιζω (εξου και Σταματινα -> Ματινα)

----------


## vmanolis

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες (πιο... κοντινός βεβαίως ο Mojiro).  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους !!!!!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πλάκα-πλάκα έχει φοβερή ημέρα σήμερα.  ::

----------


## igna

Χρόνια Πολλά στους εορτάζοντες.

----------


## smarag

> Πλάκα-πλάκα έχει φοβερή ημέρα σήμερα.


καλοκαιρι και πάλι  ::

----------


## papashark

> όλοι μαζί στον Μο-χοίρο (μο-βόδι κλπ), χρόνια πολλά


Xρόνια πολλά στον Mo-xίρο, σε εσένα, στους υπόλοιπους Μιχάληδες, Σταμάτηδες, Αγγελους, Γαβριήλ, κλπ, αλλά και στον συνεταιράκι μου τον Bernard που έχει γενέθλεια.

----------


## tritsako

Δημήτρης και Δήμητρα, χρόνια και από εμένα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά Αριστόβουλε!

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά Αργύρη!

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά Αφθόνιε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Και στην Πηγασία

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά Λίνε!

----------


## sv1jdn

Και στην Επιστήμη....

----------


## NetTraptor

Βλακείες ρε! Σήμερα γιορτάζει το AWMN είναι γιορτή των Γαλακτίων, Γαλακτίωνας, Γαλάτιος, Γαλάτης, Γαλακτία, Γαλατεία, Γαλάτια
Εμείς το Γαλατικό χωριό μας και η Δέλτα!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια πολλά Αθηνόδωρε!

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά Αρσένιε !

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά Βικέντιε & Δράκε !

----------


## Acinonyx

Και στο Μηνά, και στη Βικτωρία

----------


## mojiro

χρόνια πολλά Ουγκώ

----------


## 7bpm

Χρόνια πολλά Ιφηγένια

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά Φιλήμωνα!

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στον Αντρέα και στην Αντριάνα.

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νικόλαους και τις Νικολέτες.

----------


## tritsako

Και από εμένα Χρόνια πολλά στους Νικόλιδες και τις Νικολέτες

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά σε ολους μας με υγεια, καλα Χριστούγεννα και καλή Χρονιά

----------


## geioa

ευχες και απο εμενα για το καλύτερο για ολο τον κοσμο. οτι επιθυμούμε να το βρουμε εμπρος μας.....

----------


## DVD_GR

χρονια πολλα με υγεια πανω απολα  ::

----------


## romias

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια Πολλά!!! Καλά Χριστούγεννα και με πολλά links!  :: pp

----------


## tritsako

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και από εμένα.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους. Ευχές στους εορτάζοντες Χρήστους, Χριστίνες.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια πολλά !
Χο χο χο !!!
Με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα !!!

----------


## anman

Χρόνια καλά υγειή δημιουργικά και υπερευρυζωνικά!!!!

----------


## ice

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ολες σας

----------


## klarabel

Ευτυχισμένο και δημιουργικό το 2011. Με υγεία πάνω από όλα, και πολλά λίνκ ! ::

----------


## senius

> Ευτυχισμένο και δημιουργικό το 2011. Με υγεία πάνω από όλα, και πολλά λίνκ !


 Λόγο alsxaimer, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε Χριστούγεννα,ή Πρωτοχρονιά.
Γι' αυτό δεν ξέρω αν σουβλίσετε δέντρο...Η αν στολίσετε αρνί...
Πάντως σας εύχομαι το φλουρί να πέσει στο δικό σας αυγό...!
Καλό δεκαπενταύγουστο....και ευχές για μάπα (στην λαϊκήν ... για τα μπάζα) bb link με λογισμικό *bigtak v 4.12* σε πρωτόκολλο *Ω* και στο μέλλον σε* Σ*.
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

_ΕΝΔΙΤ1: Αστειεύομαι._
_ΕΝΔΙΤ2:_*bigtak,* ... το ανάποδο του mikrotik .... και πάλι αστειεύομαι.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας, δημιουργικό το 2011, με υγεία σε εμάς και τις οικογένειες μας.
Να χαιρόμαστε αυτούς που αγαπάμε.  ::  ::

----------


## tritsako

Χρονια Πολλά σε όλους και Καλή Χρονια.

----------


## ice

Χρονια πολλα και καλα γεματο Υγεια και ευτυχια !!!!!!

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## JB172

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε όλους και όλες.

----------


## babisbabis

Καλη χρονια με υγεια και ευτυχια!

----------


## pasific

Καλη χρονια με υγεια πανω απολα

----------


## mpakakas

Χρόνια πολλα, κ παντα με υγεια σε ολους !

----------


## 7bpm

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ολες με υγεια, χαρα και ευτυχια...!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ΚΑΛΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ καλά να μας πάει και με πολλά λινκ 

τα πόσα μετρά το αμδα φέτος θέλω να το ακούω

----------


## vis

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε , με υγεία και τύχη !!!!!!!

----------


## geioa

ευχομαι και εγω ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε ολους μας με υγεια, ευτυχια και οτι επιθυμεί ο καθε ενας απο εμας να το βρει μπροστα του

----------


## bedrock

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιάννηδες, Γιάννες, Πρόδρομους και αναδρομικά στους Φώτηδες που εόρταζαν την προηγουμένη. ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρονια πολλα σε όσους γιορτάζουν!!! να τους χαιρόμαστε!!!  ::

----------


## tritsako

Χρόνια Πολλά σε στους Αντώνηδες, Αντωνίες, Θανους, Θανάσηδες κλπ.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Χαραλάμπηδες σήμερα.

----------


## babisbabis

Thanks  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Thanks


Σε εσένα διπλά....γιατί είσαι babis .."στο τετράγωνο". ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας και στις οικογένειες μας, με υγεία και αγάπη.

 ::   ::

----------


## quam

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους, καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα, και στο φαγητό δείξτε λίγο σύνεση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά, Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα και καλό ψήσιμο!  ::  και προσοχή στους δρόμους για όσους έφυγαν εκτός Αθήνας!

----------


## nikpanGR

Χρονια πολλά και καλά μυαλά.....Και να κάνετε πάντα ότι σας αρέσει...και μόνο....

----------


## sv1her

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας και στις οικογένειες μας, με υγεία, αγάπη & ευτυχία.

----------


## bonovas

Χρόνια πολλά, Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα σε εσας και στις οικογενειες σας

----------


## JB172

Χριστός Ανέστη.

----------


## geioa

Χριστος Ανεστη και Χρονια Πολλα. Υγεια σε ολους μας και στις οικογενειες μας...

----------


## pasific

Χριστος Ανεστη και χρονια πολλα σε εσους γιορταζουν

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια Πολλά στους Γιώργηδες.

----------


## pikos

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!

----------


## universalelectronics

Χρονια πολλα στους Κωστηδες μας γνωστους και αγνωστους.

----------


## klarabel

> Χρονια πολλα στους Κωστηδες μας γνωστους και αγνωστους.


Χρόνια πολλά στον Κώστα και Ελένη.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ανδρέα και Ανδριάνα, Ανδρονίκη κλπ.. και γενικότερα σε όλους του εορτάζοντες σήμερα.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στον Νίκο - Νικολέττα σήμερα.

----------


## pasific

Kαλα Χριστουγεννα παιδια ...υγεια και χαρα σε σας και τις οικογενειες σας..

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε ολους! Με υγεία και επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς ενδιαφέροντος!

----------


## 7bpm

Very Merry Christmas.

Να 'μαστε πάντα καλά, με υγεία χαρά και ευτυχία για όλους.

----------


## eagleg

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία και χαρά.

----------


## klarabel

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με τις καλύτερες ευχές σε όλους.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλές γιορτές σε όλους μας με υγεία.!

----------


## manol01

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους με υγεία ευτηχία και αγάπη και ακόμα καλύτερα links ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά
Καλά Χριστούγεννα
και καλή Χρονιά με υγεία
για όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## tritsako

Χρόνια Πολλά
Καλά Χριστούγεννα
για όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## bonovas

Χρονια Πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και επιτυχια σε οτι κανετε

----------


## devilman

Χρονια πολλά παιδιά και επλιζω να το σουβλίσατε το δέντρο  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! χρόνια πολλά με υγειά πάνω από όλα γιατί τα άλλα έρχονται! με καλά bb links και με πολύ πολύ traffic το 2012!

----------


## PPZ

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους φιλους απο το AWMN, long time no see, παιδια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Που είσαι ρε PP!!! Χρόνια πολλά!! ::

----------


## θανάσης

Χρόνια Πολλά

----------


## kostasg

Χρόνια Πολλά Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## eagleg

Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλή Χρονιά με υγειά.

----------


## manol01

Καλή και ευτηχισμένη χρονιά για όλους μας με υγεία και δημηουργικότητα!!!!!

----------


## geioa

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία και ευχές και ότι καλύτερο επιθυμεί ο κάθε ένας μας

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρονια πολλα, καλή χρονια σε όλους με υγεια πανω από όλα και τα άλλα έρχονται μετά!

----------


## sv1gzv

χρόνια πολλά καλή χρόνια σε όλους

----------


## NetTraptor

χρόνια πολλά και καλά με υγεία σε όλους!

----------


## senius

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.... με υγεία (παν' απ' όλα) και ευτυχία... Να χαίρεστε τις οικογένειές σας και ότι ποθείτε, μπροστά σας να το βρείτε..... 
Με αισιοδοξία χαρά ελπίδα και χαμόγελα! πολλά χαμόγελα! Δώστε τα σε φίλους και εχθρούς δεν κοστίζει κιόλας, και παίρνεις και θετική ενέργεια. 
Χρόνια πολλά!!

----------


## denlinux

χρονια πολλα σε ολους.......................

----------


## klarabel

Καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά για όλους με υγεία πάνω απο όλα.

----------


## devilman

Καλη χρονιά με υγεια!!

----------


## romias

Καλή Χρονιά!!!

----------


## tritsako

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορταζόμενους και εορταζόμενες.

----------


## pama

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους!!!

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στον Γιάννη και Γιάννα.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αντώνηδες και Αντωνίες. ( Μάλλον σας ξέχασαν σήμερα! ) Να είστε καλά.

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αθανάσιους και στις Αθανασίες.

----------


## klarabel

Βαγγέλη και Βαγγελιώ Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## ALTAiR

Χρόνια Πολολά και στη δημοκρατία που ανθεί σήμερα!

----------


## mojiro

ετοίμασε το ελικόπτερο!

----------


## ALTAiR

Μου το κλέψανε ρε...
Μου κλέψανε το ελικόπτερο.




> ετοίμασε το ελικόπτερο!

----------


## JB172

> Χρόνια Πολολά και στη δημοκρατία που ανθεί σήμερα!


*Τόση ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ είχαμε να δούμε από την εποχή της ΧΟΥΝΤΑΣ!*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OWvUqqU8DT...tromaktiko.jpg

----------


## senius

> ετοίμασε το ελικόπτερο!


eiste gelioi kyrioi.jpg

 ::   ::   :: 

Περιμένετε ρε, έχει κι άλλους η ουρά :
tha pao ki ego gia na mhn me banaroune..jpg

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :: 



> Χρόνια Πολολά και στη δημοκρατία που ανθεί σήμερα!


Papatraptor.jpg
Κάτσε να δείτε τώρα..... :Stick Out Tongue: 


Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, εύχομαι η κρίση, να μην έκαψε κανέναν εγκέφαλο σε εμάς εδώ, στο φορουμ του AWMN.

Πέφτω έξω όμως, τελικά....

Κρατήστε το χιούμορ και την αξιοπρέπεια σας. Αυτό μας εμεινε πλέον. Ας ειμαστε ενωμένοι.

Φιλικά Κώστας.

(οι photo έχουν name στο save)

----------


## manol01

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας και στις οικογενειές σας και το αναστάσιμο φως να δυναμώσει την φλόγα του καθενός μας για να τα καταφέρουμε στα δύσκολα που μας περιμένουν.

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.

Μανώλης

----------


## denlinux

χρόνια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους......................

----------


## eagleg

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα με υγεία, με καλά Λινκ και ότι επιθυμείτε !!!

----------


## JB172

Καλή Ανάσταση σε εσάς και τις οικογένειές σας.

----------


## nikos_palm

Καλο Πασχα Και Καλη Ανασταση Με Υγεια!!!

----------


## geioa

Καλη Ανασταση και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους μας και στις οικογενειες μας

----------


## pasific

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## vis

Χρόνια πολλά , Καλή Ανάσταση , ΥΓΕΙΑ

----------


## devilman

Χριστός Ανέστη!

----------


## eagleg

Αληθώς ο Κύριος

----------


## Convict

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους , Χριστός Ανέστη.

----------


## pikos

Χριστός Ανέστη

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργους και στις Γεωργίες !

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στο Νίκο, Νίκη, Νικολέτα... !

----------


## manol01

Χρόνια πολλά στον Σπύρο και στην Σπυριδούλα!!!

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και όλες μας, με υγεία.
Καλές γιορτές.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gas

Χρονια Πολλα, καλα Χριστουγεννα και Ευλογημενα για ολα τα μελη, τους φιλους του awmn και τις οικογενιες τους.
Φυσικα πολλες ευχες σε ολους στους εορταζοντες των ημερων αυτων.

----------


## θανάσης

Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## tritsako

Χρονια Πολλα και καλα Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## sv1gzv

Χρονια Πολλα, καλα Χριστουγεννα

----------


## christopher

Υγεία, Χαρές και Πολλές Ευχές!!!

Χρόνια Καλά και Πολλά Χριστούγεννα (να ζήσουμε)!!!

Να'μαστε όλοι Ευτυχισμένοι!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manol01

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και με τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα κοντά μας!!

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, χαρά και ευτυχία σε όλους !

----------


## geioa

χρονια πολλα, τις καλυτερες ευχες κι απο εμενα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά !
Καλά Χριστούγεννα !
με υγεία και ότι ποθείτε παίδες !!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία, εσωτερική δύναμη και αισιοδοξία.

----------


## htsopelas

Χρὸνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους

----------


## manol01

Χρόνια Πολλά και ευτηχισμένο το νεο έτος παιδιά σε σας αλλά και στις οικογένειες σας με υγεία και δημιουργηκότητα, σε αντίθεση με όλα τα τόσο παράλογα δυνά που μας έχουν επιβάλει.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή νέα χρονιά σε όλους και όλες μας, με υγεία πάνω απ' ολα.
Να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας.

kalanta 2013.jpg 2013.jpg

----------


## vgolden2

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία...σωματική αλλά και ψυχική, με πολύ δύναμη, πολλές χαρές, με ότι ο καθένας επιθυμεί, με πολλά link......και ένα καλό δώρο κάτω από το δέντρο σας (αν χωράει) !!!!

----------


## sv1gzv

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή νέα χρονιά σε όλους

----------


## JB172

Καλή χρονιά ! Με υγεία σωματική και ψυχική, χαρά, ευτυχία, αγάπη και ευημερία !

----------


## htsopelas

καλή χρονιά σε ολους με υγεία

----------


## klarabel

*Χρόνια πολλά στον Γιάννη και την Γιάννα και ..ειδικότερα...
Χρονια πολλα στον Γιαννη που χωρις αυτον σπιτι χωρις προκοπη δεν κανει, χρονια πολλα στους 45 Γιαννηδες που εχουν ενος κοκορου γνωση,στον Γιαννη που εχει οτι ειχε παντα, χρονια πολλα στον Γιαννη που κουκια σπερνει, χρονια πολλα στον John John, να τον χαιρεται η Bibibo και φυσικα μην ξεχασουμε τον Γιαννακη τον περπατητη που σημερα οι περισσοτεροι με αυτον θα γιορτασουμε, χρονια πολλα και στον Γιαννη με το μαντηλι του, και σε αυτον που δεν τον ειδαμε αλλα Γιαννη τον βγάλαμε, χρονια πολλα και στον Γιαννη πότε δεν μπορεί και πότε ο κώλος του πονεί , επίσης στον Γιάννη που πινει και κερναει και τελος στον Γιαννη που φοβαται το θεριο αλλα και αυτο τον Γιαννη*

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αντώνηδες και Αντωνίες.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη και καλό Πάσχα. Υγεία σε όλους μας. !!!  ::

----------


## range

Χρόνια πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλό Πάσχα !!!

----------


## eagleg

Χρόνια Πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη. Υγεία σε όλους.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες Γιώργο και Γεωργία σήμερα.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά στους Δημήτρηδες, Δήμητρες κλπ.
Επίσης και σε αυτούς που θυμάμαι από το δίκτυο : PriestRunner, Akakios, Dgi.

----------


## BDMG

Χρόνια πολλά ρε Νικολάδες,
εύκολα και δημιουργικά...

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νικολάδες που δεν είναι και ..λίγοι !!!

----------


## eagleg

Και απο εμενα Χρονια πολλα

----------


## fistikaki

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους/στις εορτάζοντες!

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλές γιορτές να έχουμε. Με υγεία σε όλους μας και στις οικογένειες μας. !!! Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά το 2014.!!

----------


## eagleg

Και από εμένα 

Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία σε όλους μας και στις οικογένειες μας. 

Καλή χρονιά .

----------


## fistikaki

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα σε όλους. Με links γρήγορα και αξιόπιστα.

----------


## romias

Καλά Χριστούγεννα

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρονια πολλα! Καλα Χριστουγεννα με υγεια πανω απο ολα και πολλα καλα bb links :: )

Sent from my C2 using Tapatalk

----------


## nstergi

χρονια πολλα και καλα.

----------


## gas

Χρονια πολλα και Καλα Χριστουγεννα με υγεια σε ολους μας και τις οικογενειες μας!!!!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους. Πάνω από όλα υγεία σε όλους! Όλα τα άλλα θα τα φτιάξουμε ή θα τα καταστρέψουμε μαζί.  :peace:

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά με Υγεία.
Καλές γιορτές σε όλους !!!

----------


## range

χρονιά πολλά με υγειά και ευτυχία στο awmn των νοτίων προαστίων καθώς και σε όλο το awmn όλης της Ελλάδας

SonicChristmas.jpg

----------


## senius

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους. Πάνω από όλα υγεία σε όλους! Όλα τα άλλα θα τα φτιάξουμε ή θα τα καταστρέψουμε μαζί.


+++ Χρόνια πολλά !!!! Έγραψες man... !!  :peace:

----------


## thodoris84

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά,με υγεία και ότι καλύτερο για όλους μας, με καλύτερα και ταχύτερα λινκ!

----------


## senius

Φίλοι ασύρματοι. 
Χρόνια πολλά.
Καλή χρονιά το 2014 με υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους και όλες. Να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας και ότι καλύτερο επιθυμούμε στην σημερινή κοινωνία..
Μια προσωπική ευχη στο νέο έτος 2014 που έρχεται, ... πιστεύω να πιάσει....
Όλοι εμείς να είμαστε ενωμένοι για ολους και ολοι μαζι για την κοινη σκέψη και τον αγώνα, για το καλυτερο αποτέλεσμα. Χωρίς διαχωρισμούς, χωρις κοντρες. 
Καλή υγεία σε όλους μας.
senius

----------


## Trazor

Χρονιά πολλά κ ευτυχισμένο το 2014.. Να έχετε οτι χρειαζεστε και φυσικά καλό και ενωμένο δίκτυο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλή χρονιά ευτυχισμένο το 2014!!!!! :peace:

----------


## john70

Χρόνια καλά και πολλά με υγεία και χαμόγελο !

......και καλά λίνκ (νέα , αλλα να φτιαχτούν και όσα είναι παρατημένα εδώ και πολύ καιρο στην τύχη τους ....)

----------


## romias

Καλή χρόνια

----------


## sque

Να είμαστε καλά να μπορούμε να το ευχαριστιόμαστε! Κατά τα άλλα, το 'χουμε το '14  ::

----------


## eagleg

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά! Καλή Χρονιά, ευτυχισμένο το 2014 με υγεία πάνω από όλα και πολλά και καλά bb links και υπηρεσίες.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλή Χρονιά παίδες με ότι επιθυμείται και πάνω απ'όλα με Υγεία.

----------


## klarabel

Καλή χρονιά και τις καλύτερες ευχές για το 2014.

----------


## nstergi

Ευτυχισμενο το νεο ετος!

----------


## Teo

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλο τον κόσμο, γεμάτη υγεία και λιγότερα προβλήματα!

----------


## nikos_palm

Χρονια Πολλα Καλη Χρονια Με Υγεια!!!!!!

----------


## christopher

Χρόνια Καλά, Ευτυχισμένα, με Αγάπη και "ωραίους" ανθρώπους τριγύρω μας!!!


Χρόνια Πολλά στο δίκτυο μας!!!

----------


## denlinux

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους........

----------


## senius

Καλή μέρα ασύρματοι φίλοι του AWMN. Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους. Με υγεία !!

----------


## ysam

Χρόνια πολλά και προσοχή στις υπερβολές σε όλους.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία πάνω από όλα, Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα!!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Χρόνια πολλά και προσοχή στις υπερβολές σε όλους.


 +++




ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά παίδες, Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα με Υγεία και οτι επιθυμείτε !!!

----------


## eagleg

Και από εμένα Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα με Υγεία

Sent from my GT-I8260 using Tapatalk

----------


## θανάσης

Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους μας όπως τα καταφέραμε φέτος.

----------


## klarabel

Καλή ανάσταση και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## denlinux

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους AWMNιτες

----------


## romias

Χρηστός Ανέστη.

----------


## panoscnr

ΧρΙστός Ανέστη χρόνια καλά και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρ*Ι*στός, ρε παιδιά...

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλή ανάσταση! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργηδες και Γεωργίες !!!

----------


## gas

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους τους εορταζοντες του ΑΜΔΑ!

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργηδες και ειδικά στους AWMΝιτες μας !! Με υγεία.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά Κώστα και Ελένη !

----------


## eagleg

Χρόνια πολλα και απο εμένα

Sent from my GT-I8260 using Tapatalk

----------


## romias

Χρόνια πολλά Κώστηδες, φίλοι και εχθροί  :peace:

----------


## Convict

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες σήμερα.Ότι επι8υμείτε..

----------


## ysam

> Χρόνια πολλά Κώστηδες, φίλοι και εχθροί



χαχαχα Χρόνια Πολλά και ότι επιθυμείτε και από εμένα.

----------


## klarabel

Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## senius

Οι άγιες μέρες που έρχονται ας φέρουν την ευτυχία στο σπίτι σας και ο καινούργιος χρόνος 2015, ας είναι γεμάτος όμορφες στιγμές και πολλά χαμόγελα. !!!

kala-xristougena-SNOW.gif

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά, με υγεία και ευτυχία για κάθε μέρα του χρόνου. !!

300 Xristougenniatika - Protoxroniatika HD Wallpapers_zps8b1anew6.gif

----------


## PPZ

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!

----------


## eagleg

Χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## range

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία

----------


## mikemtb

Ευχομαι η νεα χρονιά να φερει σε ολους υγεια, ορεξη για το χομπι μας και ενα νεο 'wind' απαλλαγμενο απο σκουπιδια κ απολιθωματα

----------


## Teo

Χρόνια πολλά γεμάτα υγεία!

----------


## romias

Χρόνια πολλά. Ειρήνη υμίν.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά με Υγεία και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλο τον κόσμο !!!!  ::

----------


## pantak

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία χαρά ευτυχία και ηρεμία να μας μπεί ο καινούριος χρόνος

----------


## senius

Η νέα χρονιά 2015 να μας φέρει τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές που θα θυμόμαστε όλη μας τη ζωή! Προπάντων Υγεία, καθώς η αγάπη το χαμόγελο και η δύναμη, να είναι γεμάτη σε κάθε μας στιγμή και κάθε στόχος που θέτουμε να επιτυγχάνεται! Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το AWMN και στις οικογένειες του! 
Προσωπική μου ευχή για το νέο έτος 2015 είναι : Ας κρατήσει το AWMN και τα μέλη του συλλόγου του, και γενικότερα όλα τα μέλη και κόμβους του ενωμένα , ώστε να καταφέρει να έρθει στο ανώτερο αποτέλεσμα που είχε καταφέρει το AWMN τα προηγούμενα έτη....!!
Εύχομαι στο νέο ετος 2015, να κατεβάσουμε λίγο την καλαμοποίηση της κηφηνοποίησης που επικρατεί τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια απο ορισμένους, και να δώσουμε τον καλύτερο εαυτό μας, ώστε επιτέλους να ξανά κερδίσουμε τους κόμβους που καθημερινά κλείνουν και να λειτουργήσουμε όλοι μας ομαδικά σε μέγιστο επίπεδο, το 2015.!! Άλλωστε λίγο πολύ ο κάθε ένας μας έχει δώσει ένα φασουλάκι, Ας ενωθούν επιτέλους τα φασουλάκια όλων μαζί.!! Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται καθημερινά μέλη απο το δίκτυο μας.

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία
senius

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά! καλή χρονια να εχουμε με υγεια πανω απο ολα και πολλά και καλά bb links!

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά. Ευχές για υγεία και και ένα δημιουργικό 2015.

----------


## tritsako

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία, χαρά και ευτυχία για το καινούριο χρόνο σε όλους.

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αντώνηδες και Αντωνίες.

----------


## senius

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο να καταλάβει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα το μεγαλείο της ζωής….!!! Να χαρίζει απλόχερα το χαμόγελο και την αγάπη του χωρίς να περιμένει αντάλλαγμα..!! Η αγάπη μπορεί να κάνει τον κόσμο καλύτερο..!!! Το χαμόγελο, μπορεί να κάνει κάποιον ευτυχισμένο..! το Άγιο Φως της Ανάστασης να καταυγάσει τις ψυχές όλων μας και να φέρει ευλογία σε κάθε βήμα μας στο ταξίδι της ζωής, με υγεία πάνω απ' ολα. 
Εύχομαι Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας.. !!

eyxes gia to pasxa 2015.jpg

----------


## nkar

Καλη Ανάσταση !

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες. Με υγεία !!

15_AUGOUSTOU.gif

----------


## senius

Υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία, όνειρα, χαμόγελα, δημιουργικότητα, επιτυχίες ..., είναι μερικές μόνο από τις ευχές μας για τα φετινά Χριστούγεννα και τη νέα Χρονιά που πλησιάζει.
Ας είναι κάθε αστέρι μια ευχή μας για να ‘ναι ο ουρανός πιο λαμπερός και μόνο φως να υπάρχει στη ζωή μας.
Ας ευχηθούμε ότι το νέο έτος θα κάνει τα όνειρα όλου του κόσμου πραγματικότητα και θα σκορπίσει ευτυχία και υγεία.
Ελπίζω οι άνθρωποι να προσπαθήσουμε αυτές τις γιορτές να ξαναβρούμε την ανθρωπιά μέσα μας και να αλλάξουμε πορεία, οδεύοντας προς μια καλύτερη προοπτική του εαυτού μας.
Εύχομαι καλά Χριστούγεννα και ένα ευτυχισμένο, χαρούμενο νέο έτος, με κουράγιο και συμπόνια.!!!!!

----------


## senius

Το έτος 2016 μόλις ήρθε !!!!
Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, υγεία, αγάπη και ευτυχία για κάθε μέρα του χρόνου. Ο καινούργιος χρόνος ας είναι γεμάτος όμορφες στιγμές και πολλά χαμόγελα.
Να φέρει νέες προσδοκίες και να αφήσει στο παρελθόν τις πίκρες. Να βλέπουμε μπροστά και να χαμογελάμε! 

Αν κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι το δίκτυό μας έγινε φτωχότερο αφού κανείς δεν συμμετέχει εδώ μέσα στο AWMN forum, είσαστε γελασμένοι.
Απ 'έξω γίνονται γλέντια τρελά με πάρα πολλούς οικείους του δικτύου AWMN.

Εύχομαι το 2016, κάποιοι να βρουν κάποτε τον κοινό στόχο επικοινωνίας, αγώνων και αγάπης για το χόμπι μας. 
Να χαιρόμαστε το φιλόξενο μας AWMN !!!!
Εδώ είμαστε και σας περιμένουμε όλους, με ανοιχτή καρδιά !! 

Αφιερωμένο :
*Diana & Marvin - You're my everything

<b>


*

----------


## pantak

Χρόνια πολλά το 2016 να ξαναφέρει τα μυαλά κάποιων ξανά στο κεφάλι τους 
Περίτρανα αποδείχτηκε ότι και χωρίς το Σύλλογο μπορούν να υπάρχουν δραστηριότητες και συγκεντρώσεις
Ας σταματήσει πιά το κρυφτούλι 
με τις καλλίτερες ευχές για ένα χαρούμενο ευτυχισμένο αγαπησιάρικο και τυχερό 2016

----------


## pantak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας, να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας !! Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα !!

kalo pasxa.jpg

----------


## senius



----------


## senius

Υγεία, Αγάπη, Ευτυχία, Όνειρα, Χαμόγελα, Δημιουργικότητα, Επιτυχίες… είναι μερικές μόνο από τις ευχές μας για τα φετινά Χριστούγεννα και τη νέα Χρονιά 2017 που πλησιάζει. 
Αν η κάθε ευχή εκφράζει μία ελπίδα, τότε ελπίζουμε να πραγματοποιηθούν όλες σας οι ευχές.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους μας!

kala-xristougena-SNOW.gif

----------


## senius

Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος για όλους μας και τις οικογένειες μας. Ας είναι το ξεκίνημα του 2017 αφετηρία μίας δημιουργικής εποχής. Να μας φέρει υγεία, ευημερία και ευτυχία! 
Χρόνια πολλά!

eytyxismenos-o-kainourios-xronos-2017.jpg

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλή χρονιαααααααααααααά σε όλους μας!!! 
Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείτε.
Να χαίρεστε τις οικογένειες σας !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους! ευτυχισμενο το 2017 να χαιρομαστε ολοι τις οικογενειες μας και υγεια πανω απο ολα και τα αλλα θα ερθουν μετα!

----------


## PPZ

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Με υγεία!

----------


## senius

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα στους ασύρματους φίλους και οχι μόνο ! 
Το άγιο Φως της Ανάστασης, ας φωτίσει τις ψυχές και τις ζωές όλων μας. Ο Θείος λόγος και η θυσία της Σταύρωσης ας καθοδηγούν την κάθε σκέψη μας για να βλέπουμε πίσω με κατανόηση, μπροστά με ελπίδα, γύρω μας με αγάπη!

kalo pasxa kai kalh anastash.jpg

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες! Χρόνια πολλά στα φιλαράκια μας !!!
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά με υγεία και να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας !!!
Να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας με υγεία και ότι ποθείτε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά το έτος 2018, σε όλους μας και στις οικογένειες μας με υγεία πάνω απ όλα !. 
Ας είναι το Ξεκίνημα της Νέας Χρονιάς αφετηρία μίας δημιουργικής εποχής.
Ας ευχηθούμε ότι το νέο έτος θα κάνει τα όνειρα όλου του κόσμου πραγματικότητα και θα σκορπίσει ευτυχία και υγεία.
Ελπίζω όλοι οι άνθρωποι να προσπαθήσουμε αυτές τις γιορτές να ξαναβρούμε την ανθρωπιά μέσα μας και να αλλάξουμε πορεία, οδεύοντας προς μια καλύτερη προοπτική του εαυτού μας !
Χρόνια πολλά !
senius

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, Χρονια πολλά σε ολους! και προσοχη στους δρομους οσοι φυγετε εκτος!

----------


## senius

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος 2019, με υγεία, χαρά και αγάπη σε όλους μας!*

eyxes 2018 from senius.jpg


*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια πολλάααααααα !!! 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα με ότι επιθυμείτε 
και να έχουμε μια καλύτερη χρονιά !!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους !

----------


## mikemtb

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και όρεξη για τα χόμπι μας 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vabiris

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με Υγεία!

----------


## senius

Εύχομαι σε όλους μας, καλή Ανάσταση, καλό Πάσχα και χρόνια πολλά! 
Μακάρι το φως της Αναστάσεως του Χριστού να λάμπει στις καρδιές όλων μας!
Να έχουμε ήρεμες όμορφες και χαρούμενες πασχαλιάτικες μέρες, γεμάτες με υγεία, ελπίδα, αισιοδοξία, δύναμη και αγάπη!

kalo pasxa.jpg

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας με υγεία !!!! 

Καλά Χριστούγεννα !!! 

Καλή χρονιά το 2021 με ότι επιθυμείτε !!! 

Να χαίρεστε τις οικογένειες σας !!! 

Να'μαστε όλοι καλά !!!

----------


## geolos

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία πάνω από όλα.
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με νέα λινκς :-p

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk

----------

